
Lenovo’s ThinkPad X1 Extreme: Hex-Core, GTX 1050 Ti, 64GB RAM, Under 4 Pounds - rayalez
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/lenovos-thinkpad-x1-extreme-hex-core-gtx-1050-ti-64gb-ram-under-4-pounds?src=hn
======
gaspoweredcat
To quote the venerable Philip J Fry "Shut up and take my money!"

yesterday morning i had finally decided to go with an XPS15 to replace my
ailing gen 1 X1 carbon, then they go and announce this, im awfully glad i
hadnt pushed the button on the XPS yet, now i just have to wait for them to
release it in the UK (then wince at the fact that itll likely cost me upwards
of £2000 here in the UK, it may actually be cheaper to fly to the US to get
one as they work out at about £1500)

------
thepumpkin1979
dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17881103)

------
anoncoward111
Or we could just write better applications such that I don't need a 64gb RAM
laptop in the future to browse the web and play an FPS

~~~
RayDonnelly
It's not aimed at people browsing the web and playing FSPses though, is it?

~~~
anoncoward111
Give it time, my 2008 lenovo was originally marketed as a "photoshop-
workstation". Now it chugs to even boot any Windows operating system that
takes updates.

~~~
garyfirestorm
I would recommend cleaning the contact points on the CPU and heat sink. The
thermal compound disintegrates over time, the fan and any intake/exhaust ports
should be cleared. My 2011 XPS 17 was struggling to boot and running full fan
on idle, after I took it apart and cleaned it, it improved significantly.

Edit: struggling to run efficiently and satisfactorily fast.

